# Excersise and working out



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

So many says this helps! Please could you let me know what works for you? A real work out or just a few minutes a day? How long and how much before you thought, 'yeah this is working'?

Just the mere thought of excersise while feeling so vague and lightheaded washes a morbid feeling of giving up over me so id like to get some idea of it before i attempt!

How about yoga? Or shall i go for all out gymming it?


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

Working out does not have to be going to the gym dude, if your only symptoms are what you said above. then i would really suggest working out to get back into tune with your body.......

me ive been working out the past week and all my physical symptoms are completely gone.









Sit ups
Push ups
jump rope/run/walk for cardio.

also for my weights i use my curling bar i do

sqauts/curls/military press.

also the vitamins im taking seem to be helping tremendously with the process......

one a day mens vitamins(if your a woman they have one a day women vitamins)
and to top it off throw a fish oil liquid tablet in there the omega 3's help alot with feelin good.









i work out 2 times a day. morning/night and im actually about to work out right now as im typing this hehe.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

why dont you try it out and see for yourself, its not like it costs anything or has any side effects.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

Only side effects are the good ones.


----------



## Cacophony_of_whispers (Jan 9, 2011)

... There is only one way to find out.

What works for me is an MP3 player full of loud music and a good long run. Really helps with the whole anxiety side of things.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I do martial arts, and while it doesn't seem to make it better, I do feel more relaxed and my anxiety is always decreased.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not necessarily a cure, but it does help you feel better. I guess when your body is in tune, your mind sort of follows. I meet with a trainer a few times a week. He pushes me really hard and I used to complain, but now I fight through it and feel so great after. Music really helps me get through my elliptical warm up (I HATE running). 
I'm not big on team sports, but I do love water sports, and I think it's a lot easier and more fun to exercise doing something you like. For example, I love surfing, and while I'm pretty terrible at it, I still go and have fun and get a great work-out from it. I also water skii and I swim, either in the pool or, preferably, in the ocean, whenever I can. 
I tried yoga because lots of people I know really love it, but it can be very slow and I don't have the attention span for it. However, I suggest trying it, and maybe some other things, to see what works for you.


----------



## peterdell (Feb 3, 2011)

Do not do it you do not if you want to collect the weapons do biceps curls curl and the French, who is so good helper in the uterus, the more it seems to go too fast, pushing up it would be nice, but not 3 sets of 20 with 1-2 minutes between it to complied our step. So we can class lesson to all the work and that exercise to do in my home.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Just found out something new today.. apparently 10-20 mins skipping is as good as a half hour to hour run to burn calories and keep fit; so no more shattering your knees running down the road in the rain like a dis-jointed rag doll (This is how i look when i run)


----------

